# Location of finished ceiling shut off valve



## cdibeneditto (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a backyard faucet coming off the basement without any water getting to it. Where do most plumbers place the shut off valve? Close to the faucet on the outside wall or in the ceiling before the wall? I'm thinking the valve was never turned on and once the plumber completed the job the builder/buyer of the home decided to finish a portion of the basement, and now it's covered up. 

If it helps, the home was built in NJ of 2012 (no warranty and the builder doesn't help). The basement is half finished and the unfinished portion is done perfectly with valves and pipes leading to the front of the house, but no pipe can be seen leading to the finished portion so it must be coming off an upstairs pipe, through the ceiling, and hopefully down the wall to the faucet. The house is on a hill with a walkout basement so the valve is a couple feet off the ground not closer to the ceiling. I know this description is vague, but hopefully it helps. Thanks in advance


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Can't tell - it could be any where. Most are located within a couple of feet of the outside faucet up in what would be the ceiling now. Too bad you don't have a PEX manifold setup with the shutoff right there.


----------



## huggytree (Nov 3, 2013)

I typically put them right where they leave the house...but that means nothing to you...who knows where he put it...could be hidden on the unfinished side

I had a customer with a finished basement ask where I put the valve...he was ready to cut open the ceiling by the hose bib.....then I went over and showed him it was above a furnace trunk line...I put my plumbing in before the HVAC guy...he decided to run his trunk line 1'over....and it covered my valve....so before you open anything up make sure you give a good hard look

also!!! ive had some hosebibs stick on me....I turn them on--no water...then I undo the nut to dissemble it and BANG its unsticks and I have to screw it back together live...if its a Arrowhead(green handle) w/ a internal vac. breaker it could just be stuck a bit


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Who's to say it's actually plumbed in?


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

